# Belly Band or Alternative?



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm, I haven't heard of this issue in a male dog before...it's very common in spayed females. This happens to some of them either after the spay or when they're a bit older, muscles lose their tightness from lack of estrogen, not unlike women going through menopause. 


I have heard decent things about the belly band for dogs who mark, I would assume this is alright for him, as a temporary solution. I know some folks who use those doggy diapers on their females as well and are pleased with the results. You could put those on for bedtime.

Does the urine smell different than regular urine? How about his breath, does it have a funky tinge to it? 

I'd have a full bloodwork panel run, and talk to your vet and see if he or she thinks that something like Proin could work for him. Clearly it's not an estrogen thing, but Proin tightens up urinary muscle in males and females.

Keep us posted, I'm really interested in what this could be.

p.s. The water intake thing makes me wonder too, can you ask the former owners exactly what was going on with his kidney values? As in, ask them to provide bloodwork numbers, vet records, etc.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks taxtell. I will ask about Proin for sure. His previous home did a full blood panel and everything, I just need to get the records. He was very well cared for in his previous homes and I even met his breeder a few weeks ago. As a pup, he was on the tainted melamine dog food for a very short while and so that's another hypothesis. 
He's an extremely healthy dog otherwise, so I'm not overly concerned about it being a major health issue, but I'll update when we visit the vet. Have to make an appointment. 

Any other belly band reviews or alternatives??


To add: Read some stuff about Proin and I'm worried about the incidence of strokes and seizures. Anyone have experience with Proin?


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

There is a woman who makes delightful products called "P-Pockets" made by Doggie Design. They are different from normal belly bands! They have a pouch that the penis rests comfortably in (you put a maxipad or something absorbent in it of course!) and they fit poodles wonderfully. You may want to google the P-Pocket or if you go to shows, she is usually there. They also make them for bitches in season.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you Poodlepal. P-Pockets hehe, good name


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have two different belly bands for my toy poo, who is a marker. One is more elastic at the edges (sounds like the "p-pocket" a bit), and one that is straight fabric. Because he is a toy, we just use panty liners in his, but my mom - with big pups - uses maxi pads that work great. 

I would have to say, my favorite one of the two is the one that is more elastic, as it stays on him better. He doesn't mind the bands at all, however, it does make his hair scrunchy and weird underneath where it straps around him.

As a reassurance, I've accidentally left the belly band on while he has been running around outside and he has done a FULL PEE inside his belly band and it kept it all in. (Plus, I've learned, if you're in a pinch, Bounty paper towels are SUPER ABSORBENT!)


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That's great information Spencer, thank you. His leaks are never full pee type leaks, but some leaks are possibly a 1/4 cup...but thats just an estimation. From looking at the P-Pockets online, they look really well designed. I may end up just making my own though as they don't seem all the difficult to make. Thanks!


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

I used the belly bands on my dog we lost last winter and was very happy with the results. He had seizures and would have accidents after a series of seizures. The diapers are expensive so I used Target brand maxi pads instead of the diapers they sell with the band. It sure was a lot cheaper than replacing the carpet!
I might think the excessive drinking might be a medical problem. I remember the vet always asking me if he drank a lot but I can't remember for what.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

A couple things. A belly band would not be a bad thing for overnight. Just make sure he doesnt get any sores or urine burns. 

We have Many dogs in our clinic on Phenylpropanolamine (proin). I have not seen any of the dogs that are on it (for many years most of them) have any problems like stroke or anything. We have a couple male dogs that are on it for urine leaking, and it has worked very well for them. I would not hessitate to put Riley on it if he needed it. 

I agree that you should get current labs, urinalysis, and poss ultrasound of the kidneys done (esp if he does indeed have a kidney problem). I know a couple of dogs that drink a ton of water and have no medical reason. It has become a habit to drink a ton. Deffinatly get him checked out though. Dogs have to have a 75% loss of function of their kidneys for values to be off on labwork. By then it is really bad.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

We have had issues with Casey when he was younger but he outgrew it but I must say the Leaks no more drops were awsome.
Are they positive he doesn't have stones? He could never be on any of the high protien food and did best on Pedigree though he now is doing well on the kirkland brand but if I put him on any of the grain free foods we start having accidents.
Almost like his kidneys can't flush the protiens properly or something but it is a thought of what is he eating for food?

I to would worry about the belly band causing burning so wouldn't want to do it all day and night. I would talk to vet about the water as I have also heard the habit thing of water drinking 
Keep us updated and your an awsome owner to try to find a way to manage this poor guy rather then get rid of him or shove him out in a kennel where it wouldn't matter


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you dt7624, bigpoodleperson and Mandycasey'smom.

I made a makeshift belly band to try last night using an old soccer sock, maxi pad and some duct tape. Mitchell didn't seem bothered by it at all and kept it on all night. Worked like a charm 

Until we investigate this leaking problem further, looks like we'll invest in a bellyband/p-pocket. 

Thanks so much everyone! I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I have used glucosamine for helping to "strengthen" the walls of the bladder. Though different, I noticed alot less peeing when my schnauzer girl had stones/UTIs.


----------

